# Subaru Robin SX17 Carb Cleaning Advice



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

I picked up a very clean Compact 22 (920013) with the Subaru SX17 engine. Like most units I find, it needs a little choke to run smoothly. I'm in my comfort zone with Tecumseh carbs (Briggs and LCT to a lesser extent) but I've never fussed with a Subaru Robin carb. Any tips, tricks or advice I should know before disassembly and cleaning? Thanks in advance.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Just refer to it as a Subaru. Robin had nothing to do with it.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

The guys on here can tell you which one of these is a good cheap replacement(what brand copy they have had luck with) :
Subaru number: 
*277-62301-30 mikuni carb.
*




https://www.google.com/search?q=277..._lJzhAhVuQt8KHWQ2C1wQsxgIjAE&biw=1536&bih=730




Here is a video of a Mikuni carb on a blower.:








The Thirteen yr old running the camera stinks. I believe they keep covering the Mic with their hand trying to zoom in and out....which they also stink at...but I hope it helps.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Here is one from subaru:


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

Thank you, SimplicitySolid22, very helpful!


----------

